# SYDNEY *Australia



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©316 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©314 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©312 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©311 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©308 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©307 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Sydney


Thanks CG :hug: good to see that you are still a very active participant at SSC


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©306 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©305 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©304 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©303 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©302 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©301 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that art deco? style building - fourth from top.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Love that art deco? style building - fourth from top.


I agree, it is fabulous. I am not sure what style it is but let's hope that a Sydneysider can help us with that


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©299 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©296 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©295 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©294 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©293 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©292 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots of a lovely city.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

madonnagirl said:


> beautiful shots of a lovely city.


Thanks :colgate: that is very sweet of you :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©288 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©286 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©285 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©284 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©283 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©282 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressing architecture pics, Sidney, and I love this vertical garden! kay:



32Blocks said:


> SYDNEY 2018 ©288 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Impressing architecture pics, Sidney, and I love this vertical garden! kay:


Thanks Yansa, have an awesome weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sydney looks awesome. Love that waterside cafe. The life!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, SYD :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

32Blocks said:


> Thanks Yansa, have an awesome weekend mate :cheers:


Have a fine weekend too, 32Blocks! :cheers:
Vienna experiences a "golden October", sunny, with high, but not too high temperatures - a weather I really enjoy.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

another set of beautiful photos, I like that shot of the Opera.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome back! Excellent photos :applause:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Sydney looks awesome. Love that waterside cafe. The life!


I really loved it and I was considering moving there but after a lot of research I discovered that there are more pro's to living in Melbourne :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, SYD :cheers:


Thanks CG :hug:




yansa said:


> Have a fine weekend too, 32Blocks! :cheers:
> Vienna experiences a "golden October", sunny, with high, but not too high temperatures - a weather I really enjoy.


Thanks mate, I had an awesome and very busy weekend so no time for posting pics. I am pleased to read that you are having a golden October, long may it continue 




capricorn2000 said:


> another set of beautiful photos, I like that shot of the Opera.


Thanks, by now I would have thought that people would be sick of seeing pics of The Opera House but when in Rome right 




Romashka01 said:


> Welcome back! Excellent photos :applause:


Cheers mate, I am very happy to be back


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©281 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©280 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©279 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©278 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©277 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©276 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots of a nice city.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Haha, I'm sitting here with my last beer!
> In fact the storm has already begun today afternoon, and it seems it will
> continue tomorrow the whole day,
> so perhaps tomorrow I will make a "home day" without leaving the house.


Beer is so good, you know how to live :cheers: I love duvet days. I make sure that I have at least 2 a month  Thanks for all your lovely comments :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©249 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©248 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©247 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©246 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©245 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

32Blocks said:


> Beer is so good, you know how to live :cheers: I love duvet days. I make sure that I have at least 2 a month


kay:




32Blocks said:


> Thanks for all your lovely comments :hug:


When I like something, I always think, why not tell him / her?  :hug:


What a lovely pic! :applause:



32Blocks said:


> SYDNEY 2018 ©245 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> kay:
> When I like something, I always think, why not tell him / her?  :hug:
> What a lovely pic! :applause:


Thanks Yansa :hug: it is a great ferry ride as well


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice skyline pic.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©244 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©243 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©242 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©241 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©240 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous, Syd! kay:
In Sydney they know how to build!





32Blocks said:


> SYDNEY 2018 ©241 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Fabulous, Syd! kay:
> In Sydney they know how to build!


Thanks :hug: that is something that Melbourne is missing, an iconic piece of architecture such as The Sydney Opera House ... thanks for your comment :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©239 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©238 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©236 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©233 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©232 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots, wonderful architecture specially the opera house.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely! well composed with characters photos and this is one of them.
howdy Syd - looking forward for summer?



32Blocks said:


> SYDNEY 2018 ©239 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

DWest said:


> nice shots, wonderful architecture specially the opera house.


Thank you :hug:




capricorn2000 said:


> lovely! well composed with characters photos and this is one of them.
> howdy Syd - looking forward for summer?


Cheers mate, we had a very dry and shortchanged winter so I am not that starved for Summer, Spring on the other hand is very up and down but comfortable  Thanks for the comment


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done, SYD. :cheers:


Thanks CG :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©230 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©229 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©228 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©226 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©225 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#59/1 - a wonderful pic, Syd! :applause:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> #59/1 - a wonderful pic, Syd! :applause:


Thanks Yansa, you are very kind :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©224 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©223 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©221 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©220 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2018 ©219 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©215 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©211 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2018 ©210 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

You went on a sightseeing bus? Before I boarded one, I was thinking it was only for lazy tourists, but once aboard, you have to acknowledge it is a very good way of discovering or rediscovering a city. You can then go to places you would never have gone to, having discovered them from above!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> You went on a sightseeing bus? Before I boarded one, I was thinking it was only for lazy tourists, but once aboard, you have to acknowledge it is a very good way of discovering or rediscovering a city. You can then go to places you would never have gone to, having discovered them from above!


LOL  Guilty  The problem is that I never spend enough time in Sydney to visit the inner-city suburbs - I am always in the CBD, Bondi and/or Manly ... with the tour bus you get to see the lay-of-the-land and you get an idea of what you would like to re-visit. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks CG 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I always try to take a tour bus wherever I go; as you say a great way to get an overview and a sense of the orientation of a place.

I wonder what sort of maintenance is required for that tower with all of the greenery?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> I always try to take a tour bus wherever I go; as you say a great way to get an overview and a sense of the orientation of a place.
> 
> I wonder what sort of maintenance is required for that tower with all of the greenery?


Definitely agree with your point of view regarding bus tours  I have also wondered, that greenery cascading down the tower is stunning.


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not bad, but a little bit cold to my taste. Or is it the weather?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Not bad, but a little bit cold to my taste. Or is it the weather?


I would say it is a combination of the weather and that bitch called Corona 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Sydney


Cheers mate 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Sydney


Thanks CG 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SYDNEY 2020 © by 
Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Sydney


Thanks matey 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Sydney


Thanks honey 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The colonial architecture appears to be very different compared to that of other former English colonial towns like Boston in the U.S. I sense some mediterranean influence.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> The colonial architecture appears to be very different compared to that of other former English colonial towns like Boston in the U.S. I sense some mediterranean influence.


I haven't been to Boston so I can't comment - the Aussie cities have a strong Victorian-revival influence. Thanks for your comment and insight 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent pics! nice mixture of modern and old architecture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Excellent pics! nice mixture of modern and old architecture


Thank you R - your comments are much appreciated, have a lovely day / night 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Sydney once again


Thanks CG .. big hug for you 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Sydney


Thank you honey 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome! Great, very nice photos as always


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> *^^^* Welcome! Great, very nice photos as always


Thanks sweetie 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more


Thank you 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Sydney


Thanks mate and merry Christmas - if you are that way inclined 


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SYDNEY 2020 © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------

